# Our Animal Companions



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

We all know we love our tanks, but what about the other important members of our animal family? I can't imagine my life without my silly characters in it & am inviting you guys to share photos & stories of the important animals in your lives.
Burks thread about his new kitten got me into this frame of mind-we all want to show off our babies, but don't want to hijack his thread:lol: 
Here's one of my favorite pictures. Believe it or not, they aren't related.
Tucker is the big guy, & Mini is my little girl..
(Bugs, birds & lizards make for great window pictures!)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful photo SkinniMini!

Yes, those pets are a huge part of our life, and really become members of the family.

In addition to the aquatics, we have:

2 dogs - Otis our 15+ year old German Shorthair and Dodie a Sheltie (about 8 years).

2 African Grey parrots - Howard (23 years old) and Henry (about 12 years)

2 horses - Lisa my old gal (25 years) who is a QH, and Zeus the Paint (10 years).

They are all important, so I had to list them all. 

I'll try to post photos later when I have time to get the links together.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are my girls: Misty (American Eskimo Spitz) 12 years old and Belle (Beagle mutt) 4 year old street rescue...


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

my 6lb chorkie Pebbles
she's just over 2 yrs old.

curled up









looking at you


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This is Satch

Where he shouldnt be.....









A better pic of him:









jB


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Carolyn and Lily:


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't have any pictures at the moment, but we have:

1. A black lab named Sadie

2. A housecat I'd be willing to trade for algae

3. 2 un-named tree frogs

4. 1 un-named anole

5. 4 Madagascar Hissing cockroaches (these will soon be moving back to school, my wife is excited about that).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What a bunch of cute critters!

I finally got my links together, so here they are. (Click to enlarge)

Dodie


Otis


Howard


Zeus


Lisa


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I envy people that have the opportunity to have such a variety of animals in their lives!
JanS, it must be alot of hard work, but well worth it when you are greeted by so many friendly faces every day!


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

This is, in no particular order...

Angle


Frost


Salem
 

and the bunny from next door.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Cute bird Jan! Both my parents and grandparents have an African Grey Parrot. Buddy, my parents, is more of a noise type bird. He likes to whistle, gargle, burp, etc. JJ, my grandparents, loves to talk. The former owners taught him some not so nice words. He likes to call the dogs and tell the other birds to "SHUT UP!" when they are being loud.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, i have 4 cats, and one dog. i dont have a pic of the dog.

Jazz (13)









Mr. Wu (4, He was my brothers cat that i took in.)









Josie (4)









And last but not least... Jinjer (3)


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Everyones pets are all so beautiful! Nice to know I'm not the only one with a zoo. No pictures currently, but I have 5 cats:

Daniel (15 pound fluffy gray cat with huge attitude. We disagree about who owns the house)
Miriam (dainty little lady)
Sonya (clumsy goofball lapwarmer)
Helen (toe killer)
Kevin (smallish scrapper - he will NOT back down)

and two dogs:
Nick (12+ year old American Eskimo, going deaf or pretending to - he's pretty fast when he hears me in the kitchen)
Ryan (3 year old **** hound/lap dog weighing 55 pounds. I keep telling him he's too big, but he doesn't listen. I got him when he was 8 months old and he was already big then.)


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

this is my 2 year old dog named Kenzi on a recent camping trip. 








He's the most spoiled dog I know. 

imfamous puppy shot


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

This is Kellie:










And "The Boys" Mithril,










and Narsil:


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

My 1.5 yr old weiner dog Nixon:










I also have a yellow lab pup who is 5 months old but no picture yet..


----------



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

My kitty cat Lucy:










My red-ear slider, Jet:










Anybody know of any plants that a red-eared slider won't destroy? (and if the turtle doesn't kill'em, they'll still have to stand up to the 5 tin-foil barbs that live with him!!!)


----------

